# Hoover Crappie Tournament Sunday May 22nd



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We are holding a "Summer Time" Crappie event at Hoover Reservoir on Sunday, May 22nd. 

It should be a great event and we look forward to seeing some great catches.

I have attached the entry form with rules.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

If you can not down load the entries you can pick up entries at the local bait stores on Hoover.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Jsut a reminder to get your entries in. I have started to get a few Black Crappies in the willow bushes so this tournament is gearing up to be a great one.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

OhioIce - Thanks for the info - How many teams do you currently have? I am thinking about fishing in it but as of right now I won't know if i can until that weekend. I will check back with you as we draw closer to the tournament. Thanks!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Dang, boat not suitable for Hoover and no shore fishing


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Everyone has a suitable boat for hoover....you can use your trolling motor or paddle. I see it on hoover all the time!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - I have to use my trolling motor as well and not sure it could handle an all day use.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

You can use your trolling motor to fish the event. 

If your trolling motor dies and have to get back to the ramp ive been told in the past that the rangers will allow you to motor back in emergancy situations to get back to the ramp.

I will heading over to The Old Dutchman to set up and take entries today from 1.30 to to 4 today. 

I will be posting the day's and what times i will be there if you want to enter in person. You can also mail in your entry. Call me with any questions. 614-361-5548.

David


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

got spots left? Thinking about fishing from the canoe. Is there any issue with weighing in and leaving before 3?


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

How many people are registered? Be nice to know if it is filling up.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Insco said:


> How many people are registered? Be nice to know if it is filling up.


We have 7 teams and I have had a lot of calls from guys saying they are coming. I will be setting up to register at the Old Dutchman this Friday so you can save the $10 late fee for registering the day of the event. I will confirm the times shortly.

You still have time to mail in your entry, stop by the Old Dutchman on friday or stop by my house.

Call me with any questions. 614-361-5548


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I am allowing kayaks and canoes. No waders or bank fishing allowed. You must stay in the kayak or canoe. You must have a fish basket. You are to keep your fish alive. You can weigh in dead fish but there will be a 1/4 pound dead fiish penalty per dead fish. 

The weigh in starts at 3pm. We will not start sooner. Sorry.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to thank all the teams who came out and fished our event on Sunday. We had 13 teams this year.

I would like to congratulate the winners!

1st Place - Randy Woodgeard and Daniel Thompson. Weight 10 fish 7.74lbs

2nd Place - Brian Dean and Richard Corney. Weight 10 fish 6.82lbs 

3rd Place - Glen Crabtree and Darcy Briggs. Weight 10 fish 6.81 lbs

Ist place team took home $528 and Second Place took home $200

1st, 2nd, and 3rd place also took home $20 gift certificates from the Old Dutchman.

Thank You Judy from Old Dutchman for your support.

Thanks again for everyone who came out and supported the event.


----------

